# PE(Power) materials for sale



## Lucy (Aug 14, 2009)

I passed the PE exam on the first try with two-month(45 min on weekdays and 2 hours on weekends) preparation time. My background is power graduate degree+ 5-year working experience.

I am selling all my PE materials. You will find they are very useful when you prepare and take the exam.

Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, 7th ed. by John A. Camara PE (good overview book)------- 80

Principles and Practice of Engineering Electrical and Computer: Power Sample questions and solutions (very similar problems shown up in the exam)---------40

Power class slides/notes summary(500+ pages, I gathered these from various classes, meeting notes,No need to find other power text books) :: ---------150

Contents include power system fundamentals, power flows, Transformers, relays, electrical machines, power electronics, transmission lines,distribution systems.

Email me if you are interested: [email protected]

BTW, you do need the latest NEC book which I borrowed from a friend.

Good luck


----------



## mimo (Aug 20, 2009)

will you sell all of em for $200, shipping included??!



Lucy said:


> I passed the PE exam on the first try with two-month(45 min on weekdays and 2 hours on weekends) preparation time. My background is power graduate degree+ 5-year working experience.
> I am selling all my PE materials. You will find they are very useful when you prepare and take the exam.
> 
> Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, 7th ed. by John A. Camara PE (good overview book)------- 80
> ...


----------



## Lucy (Aug 29, 2009)

Please send me an email. Thanks.



mimo said:


> will you sell all of em for $200, shipping included??!


----------



## EDISON_NY (Jun 28, 2010)

is any of these still available, I'm interested in buying it, going for PE Power exam on oct/2010.

Thanks,



Lucy said:


> Please send me an email. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elmodeer (Jun 28, 2010)

Lucy,

What class did you take? Please advise.


----------

